# Type these cognitive functions?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ni Ne Te Ti Se Fe Si Fi

(Most --> Least)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Wait...what do you mean 'type these cognitive functions'?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

^She wants to know what type those functions would make her. That said...I have no freakin' clue. :laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

For some reason, my mind automatically went to the idea of typing each cognitive function.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ^She wants to know what type those functions would make her. That said...I have no freakin' clue. :laughing:


heh heh. Therein lies the challenge. I'm pretty damn sure that I'm not an INTJ though, lol. Though this probably does rule out ENFP, as Fi is my very weakest function.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, you strike me as an ExxP type. Since Ne is your strongest extroverted perception function and your Fi is apparently your weakest function, then that leaves ENTP.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> Well, you strike me as an ExxP type. Since Ne is your strongest extroverted perception function and your Fi is apparently your weakest function, then that leaves ENTP.


Yeah, the more I read about Fi, the more I'm like WTF? I've been confusing my hypoglycemia induced 2:00 pm irritability with Fi. 

But then I wonder...is it possible that I'm actually just a highly social introvert? *le gasp*

Though I'm still nothing like INTJs, so idk.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> For some reason, my mind automatically went to the idea of typing each cognitive function.


Don't feel bad. I thought the same thing until I read the post. :laughing:


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

God said:


> Ni Ne Te Ti Se Fe Si Fi
> 
> (Most --> Least)


Given nothing but that: INTJ.

Reason: dominant N, auxiliary T, Ni above Ne makes introvert, so dominant Ni, auxiliary Te.

Obvious. But not helpful.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd say INTJ or ENTP. An SF type is least likely.
Is this from a cognitive functions test or self-analysis?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I'd say INTJ or ENTP. An SF type is least likely.
> Is this from a cognitive functions test or self-analysis?


Cognitive function test, but I'd say that's about right. As much zany Ne as I have, I have even -more- Ni. (though only slightly more)


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

And at this point I'm pretty sure I'm an N.


----------



## Sky Cat (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a bogus functional set so it has no MBTI type code, and no known personality (George Bush for example Tee Hee)

For a code to be valid the functions (from dominant to inferior in both the Ego and Anima) must break down as follows:-

*For Judging Types (J's)

Dominant -------------------------> Inferior
Judging Perceiving | Perceiving Judging <-------- Ego (Concious)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Judging Perceiving | Perceiving Judging <-------- Anima (Unconscious)*

*For Perceiving Types (P's)*

*Dominant -------------------------> Inferior
**Perceiving Judging | Judging Perceiving <-------- Ego (Concious)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Perceiving Judging | Judging Perceiving <------ -Anima (Unconscious)*

This is because they operate in pairs, one perceiving one judging. With two judging functions coupled you would have no information on which to judge. And with two perceiving functions coupled together you would have no means of making a decision. Both of which are indicative of many many politicians (Tee Hee 2).

I like MBTI but one must always remember that it is the tip of the iceberg in Jungian Analytical Psychology.

Hope this helps

Donald.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Sky Cat said:


> This is a bogus functional set so it has no MBTI type code, and no known personality (George Bush for example Tee Hee)
> 
> For a code to be valid the functions (from dominant to inferior in both the Ego and Anima) must break down as follows:-
> 
> ...


IDK. I concluded ENFJ, because I think I seem quite NF-ish, but I've got Fe (although I had to learn to use it - wasn't natural to me) rather than Fi and definitely an extrovert.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

@God, where did you get this arrangement from???


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Quasar_94 said:


> @God, where did you get this arrangement from???


@Quasar_94 ...do you mean the cognitive functions? It's a test called "keys2cognition" or something like that...


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, i'm stumped....


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

well the ENFJ uses same functions as the ESTP so you're almost there :tongue:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

vel said:


> well the ENFJ uses same functions as the ESTP so you're almost there :tongue:


you insist I'm ESTP! Why not ENFJ? :crazy:

@vel


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

God said:


> you insist I'm ESTP! Why not ENFJ? :crazy:


well look at your posts - do you see more logic in them or more expression of warm affirmative feelings towards other people?


----------

